# Is this a Mini QJ 4x4x4?



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this is the right place to ask for help.
Is this a Mini QJ 4x4x4? http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26509

Or can someone give me a link to a MINI QJ 4x4x4. Thanks. I don't want one with an Eastsheen mechanism. The ball type mechanism is the one I want.
Thanks


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 8, 2009)

That is a YJ 4x4 which is a Vcube-mechanism type 4x4. I would link you to the mini qj but popbuying just stopped loading for me....but if you check the description the dimensions are 60.0mm and the price is like $8.70 IIRC.
edit: link


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 8, 2009)

If you want the ball mechanism, get the RUBIK'S!
Just kidding.

The site doesn't load for me.
DUM COMPUTER


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Dec 8, 2009)

I've never ordered anything from popbuying, but I think I'll get that tomorrow. Any reason I shouldn't? My white eastsheen is locking up a lot more frequently.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 8, 2009)

The two QJ mini 4x4's that I ordered arrived from popbuying.com on Monday. They do sell authentic QJ cubes. A QJ product comes in a white box with "QJ" marked out on two sides. 

And they're awesome too. Better than the two Eastsheen 4x4's that I previously used for ages.

I also ordered a LL screw/spring 2x2 in the same order too. I still prefer using the my Eastsheen 2x2's though.


----------

